
This week my startup launched a demo version of our virtual networking app - tryamtamtam
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/connect-club/id1500718006
======
tryamtamtam
On this new platform, users can gather useful contacts, find a coach, meet for
video chatting with the community, and access private, professional groups.
Connect.Club has developed a separate niche with an emphasis on attracting
useful contacts. The application will not be a replacement for Zoom, but it
can safely compete and complement LinkedIn. The company’s objective is to
create a modern platform with users' personal accounts to help them with their
goals for networking. For example, in one application, users could see other
people who are in search of a new job or in search of a mentor, startups at
the stage of raising investments and seeking investors, and interest clubs and
professional communities that are more likely to meet offline or communicate
more in chat rooms.

------
verdverm
How do you intend to compete with LinkedIn and pull users from there to your
platform?

Because I'm only using networks which have a critical mass of people. I did
recently added Twitter to my repertoire because tech and bc hangout there.

~~~
tryamtamtam
We see our advantage in the fact that LinkedIn is a platform where it is
convenient to view your resume and communicate with recruiters. But there is
no networking in practice. Like in our product!

~~~
verdverm
I network on LinkedIn, it's also used in sales a lot

~~~
tryamtamtam
LinkedIn so great! But a bit another type of communication, without video.

~~~
verdverm
So we typically go to email/ video conferencing all. Don't need another
business networking app just cause there's no video on LinkedIn

